# patear el balde (eufemismos de "morir")



## swift

Buenas tardes amigos:

Me gustaría saber si en sus países es común el uso de la expresión *patear el balde* con el sentido de *morir*.

Según el DRAE, esta locución verbal se usa en Honduras. Debo añadir que en Costa Rica también se usa.

Me pregunto en particular si en otros países centroamericanos se entendería esta locución.

Muchas gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## bumblecat

En Chile, al menos, no se usa. Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> Me pregunto en particular si en otros países *centroamericanos* se entendería esta locución.


Eso no lo sé. Pero por aquí la expresión es conocida -digo, por si a alguien puede interesarle un dato de Baires-.


----------



## swift

¡¡Ah!! Eso no me lo esperaba. Chasgracias, Calamburcita.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Por acá en Guate también, Swift. Ya me cansé de esperar que en el DRAE venga el _Guat._ para esos regionalismos. 

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No se usa, ni se entendería en México.


----------



## swift

Muchas gracias, compañeros. Imaginaba que la expresión era usual en América Central sobre todo y me sorprende un poco que en México no se estile, Juan. De hecho, me llama la atención que no se haya hecho mención de esta locución en este hilo.

Gracias, Giorgio y Bumblecat. Aguardemos un poco y veamos si hay más noticias interesantes acerca de esta expresión.


----------



## swift

Un ejemplo curioso:



> _Patear el balde_ Morirse. Ejemplo: El policía está que ya patea  el balde porque los delincuentes le dispararon.


Me doy cuenta de que también existe una variante:





> _Pateó la cubeta_  Murió.


Fuente de las citas: *El español actual de Honduras: fraseologismos y vocablos (1956-2002)*. María Elba Nieto Segovia.

De la autora costarricense Carmen Naranjo (Más allá del Parismina):



> unos cabrones me hirieron muy feo y tal vez de aquí no me levante,  aunque quien sabe, mala yerba nunca muere y no tengo ganas de _patear el balde_, menos sin confesión y no sé por qué siento que en vez de maestro es un cura solapado



Sigo con mi búsqueda. Al parecer, la expresión también se usa en Nicaragua.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> No se usa, ni se entendería en México.



De acuerdísimo, me suena a un calco del inglés.


----------



## swift

Es porque lo es, Janis. Calcado de _to kick the bucket_. (Pero eso ya lo sabes. )


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Swift:

En *El Salvador* jamás he oído esa expresión y no me lo explico, si como dice el estimado Giorgio, es de uso también en la hermana Guatemala.

Saludes.


----------



## Janis Joplin

swift said:


> Es porque lo es, Janis. Calcado de _to kick the bucket_. (Pero eso ya lo sabes. )



Bueno sí, pero hice referencia a eso porque los calcos son como ajenos a nuestra cultura ¿no? Como que quieren "entrar" a fuerza. Por ejemplo en México decimos "estirar la pata" bastante acorde a nuestro sentido del humor.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Yo no la conocía, ni siquiera en inglés. Al parecer tampoco tiene un sentido inmediato para los angloparlantes. ¿Cuál es la relación entre patear un balde y morir? Una explicación que encontré es que referiría a una persona que para suicidarse por colgamiento usa un balde para subirse en él y luego patearlo. ¿Por qué un modo de suicidarse iba a ser sinónimo de morir? ¿Por qué usar un balde y no una silla, un banco o cualquier otra cosa? Parece completamente traída de los pelos. Otro intento de explicar su sentido, con apenas un viso más de credibilidad, dice que la expresión tendría un origen rural. Los campesinos británicos usaban una estructura de madera (balde en inglés) para carnear las ovejas. Las colgaban de sus patas traseras para sacrificarlas. Los bichos se resistían y pateaban el "balde".


----------



## Calambur

Janis Joplin said:


> ...en México decimos "*estirar la pata*" bastante acorde a nuestro sentido del humor.


Por aquí también.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Creo que estirar la pata la usamos todos, de hecho parece relacionado con patear el balde (por buscarle sentido a lo del balde, digo).


----------



## duvija

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Creo que estirar la pata la usamos todos, de hecho parece relacionado con patear el balde (por buscarle sentido a lo del balde, digo).


 

Sí, estiramos las patas/'la pata. Lo otro es calco (lo que no significa que es incorrecto ni nada por el estilo).
A mí me habían hecho el cuento que cuando iban a colgar a alguien, lo paraban sobre un balde invertido, y alguien lo pateaba para que la víctima del linchamiento (esclavo, por lo general) se ahorcara.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> Me gustaría saber si en sus países es común el uso de la expresión *patear el balde* con el sentido de *morir*.


Pues yo tengo esa expresión como equivalente a morir en mi dico, José, y como en este momento lo estoy actualizando, y no está identificado dónde se usa, le pregunté a papá Google, que por supuesto me derivó a este hilo, gracias al cual puedo agregar


swift said:


> esta locución verbal se usa en Honduras. Debo añadir que en Costa Rica también se usa


esos dos países.

Sin embargo, 


Calambur said:


> Pero por aquí la expresión es conocida


por lo que a mí respecta, en todo caso, no es así: jamás la oí ni tengo la menor idea de dónde la saqué, pese a que hace añares que la tengo.


----------



## swift

Esto dicen los señores y señoras empelucados de la ASALE:


> d. ǁ ~ el balde. (Calco del ingl. to kick the bucket). loc. verb. Ho, Ni, CR, Pa. Morir alguien. pop + cult → espon.
> 
> Diccionario de americanismos | Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española


----------



## totor

Perdón, en tres países:


Giorgio Lontano said:


> Por acá en Guate también


----------



## Calambur

totor said:


> por lo que a mí respecta, en todo caso, no es así: jamás la oí


Declaro bajo juramento que *no te puedo creer*.


----------



## duvija

Traducción total del inglés. Nunca la escuché en Uruguay. (Esto no quiere decir que no exista, sino que yo no lo escuché)


----------



## totor

Calambur said:


> no te puedo creer


Lo juro, y si no, que cante para el carnero ahora mismo.


----------



## Calambur

totor said:


> Lo juro, y si no, que *cante para el carnero* ahora mismo.


_¡Dios no lo permita!_, querido, _¡ni la Virgen quiera...!_ y lo deseo yo, que soy atea *de las cuatro patas*. (De paso, le regalamos tres expresiones más a swiftito.).

*cantar pa' el carnero*, morir, ja.

Saludines.


----------



## totor

Calambur said:


> De paso, le regalamos tres expresiones más a swiftito


Ya que estamos, vamos a regalarle otras más:

irse al otro {mundo / barrio}; pasar a mejor vida; llegarle {su hora / la hora de las alabanzas}


----------



## swift

Vuestra generosidad me abruma.


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> Vuestra generosidad me abruma.


Para que veas lo buenos que somos:

*mudarse a la quinta del ñato*
Ésta me gusta especialmente, y hasta Borges la usó en una milonga.


----------



## Calambur

Y también _la muerte_ es _el mal rato_.
Aquí, un enlace a la milonga de Borges: JORGE LUIS BORGES-EL TITERE (increíble el comentario del final: me sorprendió _total y parcialmente -_me había olvidado-).


----------



## totor

Calambur said:


> mudarse a la quinta del ñato


¡Guau, esa sí que no la conocía!

Y sin embargo, en mi prehistoria escuché un montón de veces 'la quinta del ñato', sin saber a qué se refería.

¡Y es bien porteña, Calambur!

Aquí una nota interesante.



totor said:


> ¡Y es bien porteña, Calambur!


En realidad, no tan porteña.

Según esta otra nota, más bien es rosarina.



Calambur said:


> Y también _la muerte_ es _el mal rato_


¿La expresión sería: pasar el mal rato, Calambur?

Si es así, me temo que esa tampoco la tenía, y me parece perfecta.


----------



## Mister Draken

Y otra más: "ver crecer las margaritas desde abajo".

Y en Cuba "ponerse la guayabera de palo".


----------



## swift

@Mister Draken, ¿vos sí tenés oída la expresión del título en el castellano de la Argentina?


----------



## Mister Draken

swift said:


> @Mister Draken, ¿vos sí tenés oída la expresión del título en el castellano de la Argentina?



No. Para mí es calco del inglés. Lo juro también.


----------



## totor

Mister Draken said:


> ponerse la guayabera de palo


Ah, muy buena, Mister Draken!

Esa tampoco la tenía.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

He oído algo así como _entregar el espíritu/alma_


----------



## jilar

swift said:


> ¿vos sí tenés oída la expresión del título en el castellano de la Argentina?


Primera vez que la veo. Tanto en español como en inglés.
Yo me muevo por la esquina requetenoroeste de España, pero eso no impide que escuche cómo hablan en televisión, u otros medios, otros tantos españoles.


----------



## lauranazario

Patear el balde *no* se usa en Puerto Rico.



Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Creo que estirar la pata la usamos todos, de hecho parece relacionado con patear el balde (por buscarle sentido a lo del balde, digo).





duvija said:


> Sí, estiramos las patas/ la pata.


Al igual que en las localidades de las dos personas citadas, *estirar la pata* es la frase que utilizamos en Puerto Rico.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Voy con Totor. Jamás la oí en nuestro ispa. Y confieso que tampoco el original en inglés.


----------



## totor

Y es cierto que, por muy expresivas que sean las otras, la que más se usa en nuestro ispa, como dice Hakuna, es 


Janis Joplin said:


> estirar la pata


----------



## Calambur

Esa expresión, *estirar la pata*, parece casi una broma, pero es descriptiva, absolutamente literal.


----------



## totor

Totalmente descriptiva y literal, sí señora.


----------



## Mister Draken

Más que una expresión a mí me gusta la interjección (onomatopéyica) ¡patapúfete! (que hizo conocida en Argentina el actor cómico Pepe Biondi) y que, ¡cómo no!, es de origen italiano (con distintas grafías). Biondi la usaba si no recuerdo mal para decir que alguien se había muerto. En italiano imita el sonido de un estrépito, de un reventón o de un fuerte golpe producido por una caída.

Y tanto me gusta que quisiera que fuera la inscripción de mi lápida.

DIZIONARIO ITALIANO OLIVETTI


----------



## swift

Muchas gracias por esos aportes, @lauranazario y @Hakuna Matata, que ayudan a acotar todavía más la geografía de uso de la locución de marras.

Con esta me retiro a tomar cafecito, por aquello de “el muerto al hoyo y el vivo al bollo”. 😜


----------



## totor

Mister Draken said:


> Biondi la usaba si no recuerdo mal para decir que alguien se había muerto


Sí, que había espichado, que seguro también es de origen italiano.

(¡Un genio, Biondi!)


----------



## Graciela J

Calambur said:


> Esa expresión, *estirar la pata*, parece casi una broma, pero es descriptiva, absolutamente literal.



Como cantan Les Luthiers:

_Polillas que se desacatan
Nopol, Nopol, Nopol las mata.
Aplique Nopol donde hay polillas
Nopol, Nopol, y estiran la pata._


----------



## Rocko!

En la península de Yucatán no se dice, y en caso de que existiera —hipotéticamente hablando—, se diría como lo dicen los cubanos: "_patear el cubo_" (en Yucatán se oye más "cubo" que "cubeta", aunque ambas palabras son normales en la zona, pero no tanto "balde").
Respecto a esta expresión no puedo comentar nada sobre su uso en el resto del país porque no tengo constancia de su existencia, con excepción del que ya debe estar documentado por los profesionales, de Carlos Fuentes, en la novela _Cambio de piel_, de 1967, con la palabra "cubeta".
También aparecen en Google resultados de Guatemala y de Costa Rica, pero un libro fechado en 1945 (yo tengo serias dudas sobre si esta fecha hace referencia realmente al año de publicación o exclusivamente al año de registro -anticipado- del título) documenta que se usaba por esa fecha en Honduras, con "balde" (probablemente ya lo saben los costarricenses también: "_A Thesaurus of Spanish Idioms_...", de Lawrence K. Brown). Estoy de acuerdo con todos en este hilo en lo referente a que es un calco indiscutible del inglés.


----------

